# Where did the kings come from?



## Wulf of Dunland (Jan 6, 2003)

And with these kings I mean the Nazûl again (yes, I like 'em).


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 6, 2003)

They were basically just lords or captains of Men, whom Sauron ensnared with false visions of glory and reward.. Annatar indeed, bah! 
Three of the Nazgûl (Úlairi) were Númenórean lords.


----------



## Glomund (Jan 6, 2003)

could you point me to where it says three were Numenorean, I do not remember seeing it before and I have read everything many times.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 6, 2003)

I dont think it says anywere clearly... I myself just raised this question in another thread not to long ago today, and it is very hard to answer this question, like other questions:
-Where did tom B and goldberry come from?
-What are they?
-Is the LOTR compared to God?
-Were exactly did the Nazgul come from?

Im sure theres tons of more questions like these, that arent very easy to answer, and this is one of them.


----------



## Galdor (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Three of the Nazgûl (Úlairi) were Númenórean lords. *



Where do you get that idea? I can give you a few places where is says that they were all Numenorean lords.


----------



## Sirion (Jan 6, 2003)

Would that mean Khamul the Easterling is also Numenorean?


----------



## Galdor (Jan 6, 2003)

Indeed, Lantarion is correct, I found the place of reference where it states that three of the Nazgul were Númenórean lords. 

I still think I have read somewhere were it says that they were all Númenórean lords. I will have to try and find it when I have time, though, it could be nothing more then a figment of my imagination.


----------



## Mablung (Jan 6, 2003)

It is I know that at least 1 possibly 2 of them were Easterlings aka Rhunians not Numenorians


----------

